# Emg 57-8 vs emg 808



## Vince Caruana (Jul 30, 2014)

My guitar has 808s and the one I'm looking into has a 57-8. Although they can get a bit muddy I really like the 808s because its such a nasty sounding pickup. From what I heard anyways the 57-8s almost sound like they have a passive feel to them. Anyone have any experience with both of these pickups?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you seen these? 








Just from listening to youtube vids and records, and owning the 57/66 (6-string versions) & 707, I'd have to say the 808 & 57-8/66-8 are opposites as far as clarity. The 57/66 have a vintage passive vibe to them, but with clarity and great clean sound. If you like the 808s, I'd suggest trying them w 18v mod or get the 808x which seems to have got rid of all the 808 muddiness issues.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 30, 2014)

It's still a very high output pickup compared to passives. I had it in my DC800 and it would still overdrive amps much more easily than my passive-equipped axes. So you can still get it to do super nasty stuff! It's just tighter and has more clarity than the 808.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Aug 1, 2014)

That guitar is Madness.. multiscale, and TT frets? I'd want a robotic arm to play it for me, or like a mannequin arm like in that one Bucket-head Video.. But those 57 66's pickups sound slay.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 1, 2014)

Interesting that so many on SS.org have complained that the 808 is too sterile because it has such clarity, and you found the opposite. 

Do try the 18V mod.


----------



## Rook (Aug 2, 2014)

Despite the previous posts, the EMG's are not actually that high output. The 57-8 is about on par power-wise to something like a D Sonic, it doesn't send as hot a signal as a D Activator 8 for example.

The 57-8 adds a thick midrange and less low end to the 808 and almost entirely removes the built in compression and distortion. As a result the pickup feels fatter and more dynamic, but still has that sizzly EMG quality to it.

I currently have in my possession EMG's 808, 808X, 81-8X, 60-8X, 57-8, 66-8 and 85-8 and the 81-8X, 60-8X, 57-8X and 66-8X were all not only the biggest surprises I've had for pickups, but possibly some of my favourite 8 string pickups I've tried. I usually use Lundgren M8's, to put that into perspective.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Aug 2, 2014)

Rook said:


> ...
> 
> I currently have in my possession EMG's 808, 808X, 81-8X, 60-8X, 57-8, 66-8 and 85-8 and the 81-8X, 60-8X, *57-8X and 66-8X* were all not only the biggest surprises I've had for pickups, but possibly some of my favourite 8 string pickups I've tried. I usually use Lundgren M8's, to put that into perspective.



Is that a typo? Or are you testing new pickups for EMG?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 2, 2014)

+1 for trying the 18v mod. It's easy to do and easily reversible if you don't like it. 

I thought it brought back some clarity and punch and also lessened the compression by a good amount.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 2, 2014)

Rook said:


> Despite the previous posts, the EMG's are not actually that high output. The 57-8 is about on par power-wise to something like a D Sonic, it doesn't send as hot a signal as a D Activator 8 for example.
> 
> The 57-8 adds a thick midrange and less low end to the 808 and almost entirely removes the built in compression and distortion. As a result the pickup feels fatter and more dynamic, but still has that sizzly EMG quality to it.
> 
> I currently have in my possession EMG's 808, 808X, 81-8X, 60-8X, 57-8, 66-8 and 85-8 and the 81-8X, 60-8X, 57-8X and 66-8X were all not only the biggest surprises I've had for pickups, but possibly some of my favourite 8 string pickups I've tried. I usually use Lundgren M8's, to put that into perspective.



Hi Rook,

Does that mean the 57 and 66 have the most pronounced and best mids and highs out of all emg 8 string offerings? Which one has the most pronounced low end? At the same time, which one would be best for cleans and solo 60x or 66?


----------



## Rook (Aug 3, 2014)

Questions!

- for the 57 it definitely means that, yes. The 808X is the least middy, then 81-8X, then 85-8 then 57-8 of the pickups I have. I couldn't tell you about the 66 having only tried it in the neck. It's middier and hotter than a 60-8x I'd say, which seems still to have a good amount of mids but is brighter.
- most pronounced low end I'd say was the 808, followed by the 808x then the 57-8, all the others aren't very low endy.
- I prefer the 60-8x for cleans and leads because it's not as hot and it's brighter, the 66-8 is a much better match for the 57-8 and is still great for leads and warmer cleans.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks rook  you've got me looking at the 85/60 x and non-x to buy along with the 57/66.


----------



## Rook (Aug 4, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Is that a typo? Or are you testing new pickups for EMG?



Typo, sorry.


----------

